# underdog



## pozzolini

Could one please give me the french translation for *underdog*


----------



## pieanne

It is in the WR dico: http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/underdog


----------



## funnyhat

So if you are talking about a situation before a sporting contest in which one competitor is expected to win (i.e., the favorite) and one is expected to lose (the underdog), the latter is _un perdant_?  The dictionary here says "perdant (qui va perdre)" as one of the definitions, but that leaves me unsure, because an underdog is not _certain _to lose; he/she is just expected to lose beforehand.


----------



## Kelly B

It doesn't sound right to me, either.... Jean de Sponde's suggestion in this thread sympathize with the underdog might fit.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je dirais_ le challenger_.
Note : ce mot, anglais à l'origine, fait partie de la langue française depuis longtemps, on le trouve dans tous les dictionnaires.


----------



## mgarizona

How about _le non-favori_  ???

"You got no fear of the underdog
That's why you will not survive!"

Spoon, "The Underdog"


----------



## david314

Le voilà, I thought that this might help . " Have no fear (mes enfants), *Underdog* is here! "  

http://www.fetefatale.com/underdog/images/underdog.jpg


----------



## Trinite

Bonsoir. 
Je ne suis pas satisfaite par les traductions que j'ai trouvées d'underdog, il me semble que ça ne rend pas le tout. On pourrait dire "sous-fifre"?


----------



## david314

Trinite said:


> Bonsoir.
> Je ne suis pas satisfaite par les traductions que j'ai trouvée d'underdog, il me semble que ça ne rend pas le tout. On pourrait dire "sous-fifre"?


 Dites-donc, but certainly you benefited from my thoughtful link ! 

We also say *the longshot*, *the dark horse*, or my personal favorite: *the sleeper *

-I can't help you guys with that French stuff, sorry .


----------



## Kelly B

I found this definition here: 
  sous-fifre   nm péjoratif underling

Underling and underdog are not the same. What context do you have in mind, trinite?


----------



## david314

_le sous-estimé?  _In my humble opinion, _the challenger_ is not quite strong enough. 

-Like Butch, the boxer (Bruce Willis) from Pulp Fiction (paraphrased): "That's how I beat 'em, they keep *underestimating* me".


----------



## Trinite

I was referring to Dr. George O' Malley in Greys anatomy being called an underdog.


----------



## Cath.S.

david314 said:


> _le sous-estimé?  _In my humble opinion, _the challenger_ is not quite strong enough.
> 
> -Like Butch, the boxer (Bruce Willis) from Pulp Fiction (paraphrased): "That's how I beat 'em, they keep *underestimating* me".


Infortunately, David, sous-estimé only works as a past participle. 
E.g.
_Le challenger, que l'on avait sous-estimé, décrocha pourtant le titre._

_Celui que tout le monde donne perdant / sous-estime?_
Or, _le David (referring to David and Goliath)?_


----------



## plague

Underdog = celui donné perdant (predicted loser)


----------



## mgarizona

Another try: _le perdant présumé_

My trouble with _challenger_ is that it would suggest 'underdog' only in a contest between two parties. In any contest between more than two parties, the status of 'challenger' and that of 'underdog' are quite distinct. The title underdog can only refer to _celui avec le moins de chances à gagner_.

Quoth the Highlander: "There can be only one!"


----------



## itka

_Le perdant présumé _doesn't work. That's something else. It would mean, you assume he has lost but you're not sure of that.


----------



## Nicomon

Hi all,

I just came accross this thread, and I got curious...

Underdog can mean this : 





> The contestant in any given contest that is considered the least talented, or has the least chance to win the contest


 Which the Robert & Collins translates as _celui que l'on donne perdant_ ... already suggested. david314's suggestions of _long-shot/sleeper_ are translated respectively - in the GDT - as _négligé des parieurs/oublié._ The former seems to only work for horses though.

I'm not convinced either (désolée Cath) that _challenger_ (_défieur,_ _aspirant/candidat au titre_) works. Besides, the OQLF doesn't approve of it.
But I like the David _vs_ Goliath idea. 

In different contexts, and as suggested in the WR dictionary, underdog = _opprimé_. Possible synonyms = _souffre-douleur/tête de Turc_

Now, through word associations (e.g. antonyms of _favori_) I came up with _exclu/__laissé-pour-compte_ and I found this :
- La rivalité (topdog – dominant, « cadre » / underdog – dominé, laissé pour compte) qui les oppose est la traduction d’un phénomène de violence symbolique. source
And also this :
- Car en reprenant à son compte le thème de l'_underdog_ c'est-à-dire de l'exclu, du laissé-pour-compte de la société, Clinton... source


I know I'm long winded, and I'm not sure whether or not any of this helps, but I sure had fun searching.


----------



## Trinite

Pourrait-on dire: second couteau?
Ou encore: subalterne?


----------



## Nicomon

Trinite said:


> Pourrait-on dire: second couteau?
> Ou encore: subalterne?


 Dois-je comprendre qu'aucun des mots de ma belle recherche ne te convient?  
Blague à part... je traduirais _subalterne _par _subordinate_. C'est en fait un quasi-synonyme, moins péjoratif, de _sous-fifre_ (_underling_ en anglais) que tu as suggéré plus tôt. 
Et _second couteau_ _(second fiddle, minor figure)_ va dans le même sens.

_Underdog_... ce n'est pas ça. C'est :
1. A person who is expected to lose in a contest or conflict
2. A victim of social or political injustice


----------



## OLN

Kelly B said:


> It doesn't sound right to me, either.... Jean de Sponde's suggestion in this thread sympathize with the underdog might fit.


In this thread, Melu 85 proposed the "French" word *outsider*, which seems the best fitting to me.

The default meaning is not the same as in English, so better be careful. 

*http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/outsider?*
*Hippisme* :
(...)
*B.* −_P.anal._ Concurrent qui ne figure pas parmi les favoris, mais qui, cependant, pourrait gagner.


----------



## Nicomon

OLN said:


> In this thread, Melu 85 proposed the "French" word *outsider*, which seems the best fitting to me.
> *B.* −_P.anal._ Concurrent qui ne figure pas parmi les favoris, mais qui, cependant, pourrait gagner.


 
This French word seems to work indeed... and it may be what egueule had in mind (rather than challenger) if the context is more than 2 persons. 





> *Outsider* est un mot anglais qui signifie _celui qui est en dehors_. En Français, il désigne un concurrent dont les chances de victoire sont très minces. French source English source


 
But I wouldn't use it in sense #2 of _underdog_ (see post #19). And come to think of it, I prefer JDS solution of  _le plus faible_ in that same thread for meaning #1. Which at least sounds French.


----------



## david314

egueule said:


> Infortunately, David, sous-estimé only works as a past participle.
> E.g.
> _Le challenger, que l'on avait sous-estimé, décrocha pourtant le titre._
> 
> _Celui que tout le monde donne perdant / sous-estime?_
> Or, _le David (referring to David and Goliath)?_


 Thanks _super e_. I really must aknowledge that _*the challenger* _is_ by definition *an* *underdog*_.


----------



## mgarizona

david314 said:


> Thanks _super e_. I really must aknowledge that _*the challenger* _is_ by definition *an* *underdog*_.


 
I disagree. In political terms the challenger is the person vying for the seat which an incumbent is trying to hold onto, it's the person 'challenging' the incumbent for his or her seat. Consider the 1948 US Presidential election: Dewey challenged Truman who, while the incument, was definitely considered the underdog.


----------



## david314

Fair enough, but generally _the champion is favored over the challenger_. That's why he's the champion, no?


----------



## mgarizona

I think he's the champion because he has emerged victorious in a previous compaign/match-up, thus earning that title. No one is called a champion simply because they are favored to win a contest. You need that win "under your belt" first.


----------



## BassFranky

in french we often use the word : "*un looser*"
I think that fits quite well here, doesn't it?


----------



## the-quality-man-4

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Underdoghttp://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Underdog


----------



## Nicomon

BassFranky said:


> in french we often use the word : un looser. I think that fits quite well here, doesn't it?


 
  Well... looser doesn't really sound French to me. Here's what Antidote says :Anglicisme — Utiliser plutôt perdant, raté, paumé ou minable.  But I personally wouldn't use it to translate underdog.





the-quality-man-4 said:


> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Underdog


 
  You may not have read the whole thread.   These definitions were given in post #19.


----------



## wildan1

Je tombe sur ce fil déniché par Nico et l'ai lu avec intérêt, sans pour autant avoir du nouveau à apporter. _Outsider_ me semble le plus proche, pris dans sons sens français.

_Challenger_ ne marche que si l'opposant de celui-ci est déjà en place (champion ou élu). Dans les présidentielles actuelles aux US, aucun des deux candidats ne peut être appelé _challenger_. (Et depuis ces dernières semaines, le rôle celui qui est _underdog (EN)/outsider (FR)_ semble basculer...)

PS On a parlé de _top dog_ en discutant du sens de _underdog._ Mais _top dog_ (on dit aussi _top banana_) est plutôt _une " grosse légume "_--celui qui est en haut d'une hiérarchie.


----------



## BrocheTrad

Voila un sujet qui fait couler de l'encre... Pour ma part, je bloque aussi sur sa traduction. Voici la phrase :

"I'm the professional outsider, the professional guest. That's how I like it to be, always the underdog, never the big shot." (c'est un photographe anglais propulsé à NY, puis en Russie, et partout où on ne l'attend pas)

Ma tentative :
"Je suis l'étranger professionnel, l'invité professionnel. C'est comme ça que je vois les choses, toujours l'outsider, jamais le grand favori."

J'avais pensé à une autre image animalière - "le mauvais cheval" - mais c'est un peu trop négatif, et je pense que ça s'attache trop au résultat, plutôt qu'aux chances de départ.

Je ne sais pas si ça aide, mais je veux bien vos impressions !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tresley

Bonsoir BrocheTrad,

Pourquoi pas 'toujours le plus faible'?

Underdog = The weakest and least likely to win

Voir ici (2ème définition):

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=86247&dict=CALD

I hope this helps.


----------



## Cath.S.

D'autres idées :
_Ceux sur qui personne ne parie,_
_les obscurs,_
_les petits,_
_les sans-grade..._

Brochetrad,
tu pourrais peut-être contourner la difficulté :
_...toujours oeuvrer dans l'ombre, ne jamais être sous les feux de la rampe._


----------



## BrocheTrad

Effe ctivement, je n'y avais pas pensé. Il faut que je voie si ça passe avec le reste du texte ; ça pourait même faire un double jeu de mots pour un photographe !
Merci à tous les deux, et aux autres qui nous ont précédé.


----------



## david314

Upon reflection, I must confess that mgarizona's arguements are valid, and his understanding of our term(s) is, not surprisingly, better than my own -navré, Lake Havasu . _Harrap's_ does bring *l'outsider*, but I, too, find that odd sounding.


----------



## LeBoeuf

J'ai eu à traduire _underdog _dans un contexte où il n'y avait pas de gagnant ni de perdant, juste un groupe parmi lesquels il y avait une "underdog", celle de qui on ne se méfie pas et qui ne ressemble pas aux autres.

J'ai opté pour "mouton noir".


----------



## Nicomon

LeBoeuf said:


> J'ai opté pour "mouton noir".



Salut LeBoeuf,  je souligne au passage que « mouton noir », qui est souvent  associé à « famille » est un québécisme  (calque de "black sheep")

Selon *ce site* ailleurs on parle de « brebis galeuse ».  

Je préfère notre mouton.


----------



## LeBoeuf

Nicomon said:


> Salut LeBoeuf,  je souligne au passage que « mouton noir », qui est souvent  associé à « famille » est un québécisme  (calque de "black sheep")
> 
> Selon *ce site* ailleurs on parle de « brebis galeuse ».
> 
> Je préfère notre mouton.



Ma version du Robert (CD-Rom 2.1) l'accepte pourtant sans marque d'usage...


----------



## Nicomon

LeBoeuf said:


> Ma version du Robert (CD-Rom 2.1) l'accepte pourtant sans marque d'usage...


  Au temps pour moi.  Mais je suis à peu près convaincue qu'il s'agit d'un calque de "black sheep"... et que l'expression est plus courante au Québec qu'ailleurs.  Je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## naggingfox

Merci à tous ceux qui ont posté ici. vos messages m'ont aidée à trouver une traduction pour ce mot, même si elle diffère des votres. Ma phrase Anglaise était " _It would be bad faith for pro-changers *to claim underdog status*_" que j'ai traduit par "_Ce serait faire preuve de peu de foi que de *partir perdants*." _Dans ce contexte, je pense que c'est ce qui passe le mieux.

Concernant le "mouton noir", je ne pense pas que ce soit un québequisme, car c'est une expression largement utilisée en France également. Ca n'a pas exactement le même sens que "brebis galeuse", selon moi. On s'écarte d'une brebis galeuse par peur de la contagion alors qu'on s'écarte du mouton noir simplement parce qu'il est différent, et en position d'infériorité par rapport au groupe. Mais ça reste une nuance très légère.


----------



## Cath.S.

naggingfox said:


> Merci à tous ceux qui ont posté ici. vos messages m'ont aidée à trouver une traduction pour ce mot, même si elle diffère des votres. Ma phrase Anglaise était " _It would be bad faith for pro-changers *to claim underdog status*_" que j'ai traduit par "_Ce serait faire preuve de peu de foi que de *partir perdants*." _Dans ce contexte, je pense que c'est ce qui passe le mieux.
> 
> Concernant le "mouton noir", je ne pense pas que ce soit un québequisme, car c'est une expression largement utilisée en France également. Ca n'a pas exactement le même sens que "brebis galeuse", selon moi. On s'écarte d'une brebis galeuse par peur de la contagion alors qu'on s'écarte du mouton noir simplement parce qu'il est différent, et en position d'infériorité par rapport au groupe. Mais ça reste une nuance très légère.


Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum, naggingfox.

Ta phrase sonne bien mais je ne suis pas sûre  du tout qu'elle rende le sens de l'original.
_Partir perdant_ (=_être défaitiste_) ne me semble pas une traduction exacte de _claim underdog status_ qui me semble plutôt signifier  _essayer de se faire passer pour_... se présenter comme... je ne sais pas quoi, parce que je ne sais pas exactement ce que recouvre _pro-changers_. 
Les partisans du changement, je suppose.
L'idée ici ne serait-elle pas plutôt de se poser en victime, se faire passer pour plus faible que l'on est en réalité ?
D'autre part, _bad faith_ = _mauvaise foi _(malhonnêteté) ce qui n'a rien à voir avec l'absence de confiance en soi ou en l'avenir.


----------



## BrocheTrad

Exactement ce que j'allais dire, Cath. Pour moi, on doit garder cette notion de mauvaise foi : "Ce serait faire preuve de mauvaise foi que de se prétendre..."


----------



## naggingfox

Vous avez raison pour la mauvaise foi. J'ai traduit ça sans vraiment réfléchir. Mais je ne suis pas la seule dans ma classe à avoir fait cette bourde donc ça me rassure. 
En fait, mon "underdog", je le voyais plutôt comme "se poser en victime", mais j'ai changé parce que ça n'allait pas avec le manque de foi. 
au final, après correction, ça donne "Ce serait de mauvaise foi [...] que de se poser en victimes".


----------



## mgarizona

I've become smitten with Cath's suggestion: les sans-grade.

Outside of political/athletic usage, I think this is the closest to the spirit of the example I gave in the first place, from the great Spoon song titled "Underdog." In this lyric, a personage on the order of Dick Cheney is being addressed:

_You got no time for the messenger
Got no regard for the thing that you don't understand
You got no fear of the underdog
That's why you will not survive!_

This is underdog as social peon. Someone no one expects to amount to much in life generally, not in some specific contest.

On the other hand, as regards political contests, we've come time and again to the suggestion: _outsider_. But the Robert defines _outsider _as _qui ne figure pas parmi les favoris, *mais qui n'en a pas moins des chances de gagner*_. [Emphases mine.]

That does not sound like 'underdog' to me, that sounds like 'contender.'

This is their non-horse sample sentence: _X est le favori de cette course cycliste, de ce rallye, mais Z est un outsider sérieux_. ... "Z is a serious contender."


----------



## Moe's Boy

Permettez moi de suggérer ''négligé'' comme une alternative.


----------

